# DNR's Lisa Jackson receives 2013 Outstanding Conservationist of the Year Award from M



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

*DNR's Lisa Jackson receives 2013 Outstanding Conservationist of the Year Award from Michigan State Chapter of National Wild Turkey Federation*

Contact: Russ Mason, 517-284-6206 or Al Stewart, 517-284-6221
Agency: Natural Resources









Jan. 28, 2014

The Michigan State Chapter of the National Wild Turkey Federation (NWTF) has named Lisa Jackson, an 11-year veteran employee with the Michigan Department of Natural Resources (DNR) Wildlife Division, as Outstanding Conservationist of the Year for 2013. Jackson works at the DNR's office in Lansing, where she coordinates hunt drawings and other projects related to hunter and trapper licensing for a wide variety of wildlife species. [_Pictured, left to right are Tony Snyder, president, Michigan Chapter of NWTF; Lisa Jackson; and Jon Gray, Michigan NWTF State Board member._]

"Lisa is a key employee who is very effective at her job," said Russ Mason, chief of the DNR's Wildlife Division. "We rely heavily on her knowledge and her insights about drawing and licensing activities."

Jackson was cited for her exceptional relationship with constituents and other DNR employees. She successfully communicates with people about drawing procedures and results, and serves on numerous license-related committees and work groups.

"We appreciate all the contributions that Lisa makes to the spring and fall turkey hunter drawings that are crucial to the quality metrics and management of wild turkeys in Michigan," said DNR Upland Game Specialist and Program Leader Al Stewart. "Through these drawings, the DNR is able to guide hunter participation, turkey harvest and hunter satisfaction that is crucial to the successful management of wild turkeys. Lisa coordinates the drawings and actively works with applicants."

"We believe that Lisa Jackson is committed to making a difference. Her 'behind-the-scenes' participation in turkey hunter drawings and license structure has helped guide wild turkey management in this state," said Tony Snyder, Michigan State Chapter president of the National Wild Turkey Federation. The international organization is involved in such recognitions of notable wildlife professionals in natural resources agencies and is dedicated to the conservation of wild turkeys and the preservation of hunting heritage.

"This is an especially important honor to bestow upon a wildlife professional because recipients are chosen for this award by NWTF members based on recommendations from their wildlife employee peers," Snyder said.

Jackson was commended for her inclusive management style and her ability to work with people on a variety of activities. It was noted that she is an employee who is committed to meeting and exceeding the duties of her position. Jackson is a past recipient of the Marv Cooley Award for Consistent Dedication to the Long-Range Mission of the Wildlife Division.

Mason said Jackson is constantly working to improve drawing and licensing methods and is dedicated to providing a high level of customer service. She skillfully works with stakeholders, drawing applicants, resource managers and the Natural Resources Commission to provide information that is vital to the development of management options and regulation changes.

"We are proud to have one of our employees recognized for her contributions by a major conservation group such as the National Wild Turkey Federation," Mason said. "This award reflects positively on the employee and it confirms that key organizations appreciate quality employees like Lisa Jackson who work for the Michigan Department of Natural Resources."

The award was presented to Jackson at the National Wild Turkey Federation Michigan State Chapter Convention meeting on Jan. 18 in Big Rapids.

The Michigan Department of Natural Resources is committed to the conservation, protection, management, use and enjoyment of the state's natural and cultural resources for current and future generations. For more information, go to www.michigan.gov/dnr.











More...


----------

